# Old Ziniks contest winner



## A Lyman (Nov 23, 2020)

We're still on the search for my grandpa's buck. Any possible info would be greatly appreciated. Story included in photos.


----------



## SCS_Bg_Hunter (Oct 27, 2019)

What a gorgeous buck. My uncle won that contest in 68 or 69 and his deer was "lost" in the fire. My cousins son actually found a picture of the buck on taxidermists site. Turns out a guy from Idaho got the horns somehow and had it re-mounted. My cousins kid contacted him and the guy won't sell him the horns or even let him have a repo made. Evidently he's been telling people for years about how HE had killed that buck.

Good luck in your search, I sure hope you track it down and have a better story than we do.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh wow, the old Ziniks. Was a pretty good sporting good store. The deer contest was a really big deal back then. I remember Paul James, a name a few of you old timers might remember, always had the results of the contest on his sports show on TV(I think channel 5). He would show the top 5 or ten winners each year. Maybe you could look up some old footage and see your uncle live and in person on TV with the buck.

My younger brother took second place in that contest one year. The rules were width + number of points over 3/4"(might have been an inch, just don't remember for sure) was the winner. They had a box with a sliding slide. They placed the rack in the box and slid it closed as tight as possible to get the width, and a ring, not unlike a leg band on a bird, and placed it over the point to determine if it was long enough to count. To let you know how big some of those buck were, my brother's was over 36" wide and a total score of 59 1/2 and he only took second place. Well, since I was there, I get to say..."oh, the good old days"


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The problem with those big buck contest were that most of the deer that won the contest were not shot by the person who won it. 

I know of on hunter who never did enter any of the contest yet the bucks that he shot won year after year in a lot of them.

I hope that you find the antlers and or mount. It is too bad that those companies didn't keep track of the owners so that they could get them back to them if they closed.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Thinking about it if you haven't done it yet contact the Bone and Crockett Club and see if they have any pictures of those antlers in any of their books or publications.


----------

